# pin brush, slicker, comb or all??



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OF8000 for the slicker. The German slickers are WAYYYYY better than the others!!

I would go medium to coarse on the comb.

And yes, if you ar ekeeping her coat longer, I would get thwe pin brush too.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thank you. i'm going to get those you suggested.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I love my #1 all systems ultimate poodle comb and a med/course.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd say the Les Pooch double wide green and the Les Pooch Poodle comb.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i got the oscar frank slicker brush (large) and also a greyhound comb and "the stuff" from ryan's pets. it should arrive today. i haven't been able to do more than a quick brushing on her since she ate the good brush ... as soon as my package arrives, poof will get brushed and bathed and prettied up.

and then i'm sure she'll get outside and wrestle and be back to her usual silly self. 

and i bet it rains. she loves rolling in the mud and playing in the rain. she's a tomboy poodle. heh.

ugh. i just realized i got a fine/coarse comb. will that be a problem???


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Chris Christensen #004 Poodle Comb Buttercomb long NEW - eBay (item 370345387084 end time May-05-10 05:22:02 PDT)

I really want this poodle, comb... are the Chris Christensen products really that much better? I'm thinking of investing in really great products rather then waste time and money with cheaper stuff... anyway, is this the right comb to invest in?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE my CC products!! I have two combs (a fine/course and an all course) and a pin brush for Vinnie. I wouldn't have anything else!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

*heather* said:


> Chris Christensen #004 Poodle Comb Buttercomb long NEW - eBay (item 370345387084 end time May-05-10 05:22:02 PDT)
> 
> I really want this poodle, comb... *are the Chris Christensen products really that much better? * I'm thinking of investing in really great products rather then waste time and money with cheaper stuff... anyway, is this the right comb to invest in?



In a word, yes!!!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I am putting together a CC order now and the poodle comb, slicker and wooden pin brush are on there! Also, I read so many great things about the CC scissors, I decided to splurge and get the 8" sheers. The funny thing is ...... I really started out with the intent to order only some of the CC products! Now, it's turned into a BIG $$$ purchase! LOL


----------

